# Paying Taxes in California



## JFA (Jan 7, 2015)

I work for Lyft. I do not have any other job than Lyft.

I ONLY just realized I have to pay quarterly. I already missed two quarterly payments so I know for sure I'll have to pay a fine. The next quarterly payment is on Jan 15, 2015 so I'm gearing up for that using the Zen99 website. It's been so useful!

I just got married and my wife doesn't work so she isn't filing taxes.

However, it only covers federal taxes. How do you compute to pay for California state income tax? Do you also pay quarterly? How do you pay for Social Security/Medicare?

Thanks!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So... how many miles did you do this year?
And once you deduct the $0.57 per mile standard deduction are you still profitable?
How much?
If you believe you will owe more then a $1000 to the IRS you are required to file quarterly.
If not, you are not required to file quarterly.
In any case even if you did not file the penalty is very small so don't sweat it.
This is federal, I do not know anything about CA taxes.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

California taxes are figured off your adjusted federal income and only at years end. No quarterly payments required.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You have 2 options.
You can keep record of all your expenses
or you can do the standard $0.57 deduction per mile. (but not both)
Keep a good log of the miles, not only the paid miles but any miles related to your work.
(going to a ping, going to the car wash and so on)
Usually you get a larger deduction with the standard $0.57 deduction (includes everything, insurance, gas, repairs, parts, depreciation)
And yes if you owe less then $1000 you do not need to file quarterly.:
http://www.irs.gov/Help-&-Resources...Answers/Estimated-Tax/Individuals/Individuals


----------



## JFA (Jan 7, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> California taxes are figured off your adjusted federal income and only at years end. No quarterly payments required.


Thanks!


----------



## JFA (Jan 7, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You have 2 options.
> You can keep record of all your expenses
> or you can do the standard $0.57 deduction per mile. (but not both)
> Keep a good log of the miles, not only the paid miles but any miles related to your work.
> ...


I don't know if you saw my attachment (please check it), but every since I started working mid-May, that's all my earnings and all my expenses till December 31, 2014. I used the 0.56 mileage thing.

So I'm safe? I don't have to pay on the 15th of January?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

JFA said:


> I don't know if you saw my attachment (please check it), but every since I started working mid-May, that's all my earnings and all my expenses till December 31, 2014. I used the 0.56 mileage thing.
> 
> So I'm safe? I don't have to pay on the 15th of January?


You are able to support yourself by driving for Lyft?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And even though your Wife is not working you can claim her as a deduction/dependent.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

billybengal said:


> You are able to support yourself by driving for Lyft?


Actually you don't have to file util next October with an extension


JFA said:


> I don't know if you saw my attachment (please check it), but every since I started working mid-May, that's all my earnings and all my expenses till December 31, 2014. I used the 0.56 mileage thing.
> 
> So I'm safe? I don't have to pay on the 15th of January?


Actually you do not have to file your taxes until next October. Then if you owe anything, highly unlikely unless you are going to work mega hours._ You can then work out a payment schedule per month. Late payments and interest are less than credit cards. If you need cash now dont worry about taxes. UBER drivers don't make enough to worry about not paying quarterlies. YMMV consult your tax prep person ,or grow some.._


----------

